# My Early Birthday Present



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Well my birthday is just over a month away and my fiancée has sorted me out with a bit of a surprise, 
She only went and got me tickets to see The Corteeners live in Manchester! 
Literally can't wait!!
Anybody else share my love for the Corteeners??

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes! Saw them at rock city last year, the closest one for me is lincoln but I'm seeing saint raymond that night in sheffield! Looking to go to either Stoke or Leicester. Hope you enjoy it mate:thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Yes! Saw them at rock city last year, the closest one for me is lincoln but I'm seeing saint raymond that night in sheffield! Looking to go to either Stoke or Leicester. Hope you enjoy it mate:thumb:


Hope you manage to go! Cheers


----------

